# Name That Synth - Win a Spectrasonics Instrument of Your Choice



## rogsound5 (Oct 15, 2018)

ILIO Hosts “Name That Synth” Contest

Leading distributor of virtual instruments and audio processing software ILIO is hosting a contest that allows participants to win a Spectrasonics product of their choice (Omnisphere, Keyscape, Trilian, or Stylus RMX) or a $300 ILIO gift certificate, good toward any product on ILIO’s website (www.ilio.com). Participants are presented a collage of 16 snapshots of hardware synthesizer interfaces, and they are invited to correctly name all synths pictured. Of the correct entries, three winners will be selected at random to receive their choice of prize.

Participants can find the image collage and entry form for the contest here: www.ILIO.com/namethatsynth. The ILIO Name That Synth Contest is open to legal residents of the 50 United States and District of Columbia who sign up at www.ILIO.com/namethatsynth and are at least 18 years of age when entering the Contest. Only one entry per person is permitted.

Contest Dates: October 15 through November 9, 2018.

Contest news and updates can be found on ILIO’s social media channels:

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ILIOpage

Instagram: @ilio_official

Twitter:@ilio_official

About ILIO

Founded in 1994, ILIO is a leading distributor of virtual instruments and audio processing software for the Pro Audio and MI industries in North America. They represent products used by hundreds of top-shelf recording artists, studio musicians, composers and producers. Their product lines include Spectrasonics, Vienna Symphonic Library, Synthogy, Applied Acoustics Systems, Overloud, Sonoma Wire Works, Deskew Technologies, and Hornberg Research.


----------

